# Newbie with Slight Knee pain... Need advice regarding wraps.



## OniGreco (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm a real newbie here but I've been hounding the site for a few months but this is my first post. Real legit uncensored material here.
Anyways...

I got slight knee pain when I bend my right knee, and it gets slightly worse when I try to do light squats (only 125 lbs). I've been aching to go back to the heavy lifts but I am looking at my longevity as well; I feel it would be unwise to just impulsively try to lift heavy again through the pain. Anyone willing to share past experiences regarding this with the time of full recovery, prevention ect.

I also wanted to get into wrapping too but I feel that if I started doing that, I would have to start relying on them. I feel like using that equipment would help me break my plateau and help me progress, but at the same time I feel like sound advice would guys like you would help me steer in the right direction.

My current squat max is currently around 275, more or less.
Deads are about 365.
Bench 205
6'2"


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 28, 2016)

We have close to the same stats, same height and lifts are close lol wow. Anyway, the only one who can really help you is a doctor but your knee pain could be from a lot of problems. Of all I'd bet my money that it's meniscus just because what you describe is exactly what my issue was. You're correct for not wanting to jump into anything heavy. Any swelling or bulges around the knee?

In any case, do yourself a favor and go in to see a doc.


----------



## OniGreco (Mar 28, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> We have close to the same stats, same height and lifts are close lol wow. Anyway, the only one who can really help you is a doctor but your knee pain could be from a lot of problems. Of all I'd bet my money that it's meniscus just because what you describe is exactly what my issue was. You're correct for not wanting to jump into anything heavy. Any swelling or bulges around the knee?
> 
> In any case, do yourself a favor and go in to see a doc.



Yeah the doctor check up isn't a bad idea, I've always been pretty reluctant on doing that lol. The meniscus seems like a pretty close diagnosis but i dont have much swelling, its all really slight internal pain in the knee; its really hard to pinpoint where though exactly.

How long did it take you for your recovery?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2016)

Knee wraps aren't for pain and won't help. You need medical advice.


----------



## OniGreco (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah, I know its not specifically for while in pain, but it could potentially prevent it by alleviating stress on the tendons -- or some part of the knee. I was just curious at what part of your lifting career did you start getting into wrapping, at what weights and the reasons why and how often.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 29, 2016)

There is a lot of stuff that can cause knee pain. Where is the pain at? Deep inside the joint, inner/outer sides, above the patella? Does it feel unstable? have you ever had a knee injury ect....
These questions are just starting to scratch the surface, so you can see how difficult help you might be, right?

Personal knee issue for me has been above and below my patella. I do a lot of stuff with a softball to help pin and stretch ligaments and tendons. I also stretch the shit out of my back, hamstring, quad, calf, and in and around my hips. The pain has reduced dramatically.
I will be seeing my PCP tomorrow as a formality so I can get a referral to a PT that deals with sports so I can get help on a few issues not just the knee. If you have the time, check out Kelly Starrett and his mobility WOD channel. He talks about a lot of issues people have and how he gets them feeling better with movement. Unless you have injured a joint there is a high probability the pain is caused from other things than the joint. I.E. elbow pain is usually caused by the shoulder or wrist area not the elbow itself.

Go see a doctor, I am not one nor do I claim to be one.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 29, 2016)

What Deezy said^. Idk how old you are but joint pain/knees (if you're young) could have something to do with your form or genetics/biomechanics when you do your leg exercises squats, deads, leg extensions etc..let them rest, make sure you're form is right and you're not trying to push too heavy weights with imperfect form, once you nail this (if it's the problem) then add the knee wraps for extra support. Doc can tell you more...but will also most likely say "stop lifting" seems to be their solution to a lot of things.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 29, 2016)

OniGreco said:


> Yeah the doctor check up isn't a bad idea, I've always been pretty reluctant on doing that lol. The meniscus seems like a pretty close diagnosis but i dont have much swelling, its all really slight internal pain in the knee; its really hard to pinpoint where though exactly.
> 
> How long did it take you for your recovery?


It took months to recover after a surgery because I destroyed mine so bad. Lol I would honestly stop doing squats/ anything that aggravates it until you see a doc and they can tell you what's up. Do what I didn't and take the all advice in this thread. You're probably still able to save your knee.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2016)

OniGreco said:


> Yeah, I know its not specifically for while in pain, but it could potentially prevent it by alleviating stress on the tendons -- or some part of the knee. I was just curious at what part of your lifting career did you start getting into wrapping, at what weights and the reasons why and how often.



Knee wraps don't protect your tendons either.

I wore wraps when I started. Now I dont. It's a personal choice that has nothing to do with safety or pain.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2016)

Knee Wraps are lifting gear. They let you squat more, especially if you actually know how to use them.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Knee wraps don't protect your tendons either.
> 
> I wore wraps when I started. Now I dont. It's a personal choice that has nothing to do with safety or pain.


I'd probably ditch the wraps too if I squatted like LPS


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 29, 2016)

OniGreco said:


> Yeah, I know its not specifically for while in pain, but it could potentially prevent it by alleviating stress on the tendons -- or some part of the knee. I was just curious at what part of your lifting career did you start getting into wrapping, at what weights and the reasons why and how often.



Knee wraps are not the solution for you. Knee sleeves could benefit you though, the neoprene keeps the knee warm through your workout. The warmth and compression increases blood flow, the thickness of the sleeve with the compression can give you some extra support.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'd probably ditch the wraps too if I squatted like LPS



What's LPS?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's LPS?



You know, the DLB of powerlifting


----------



## OniGreco (Mar 31, 2016)

I appreciate all the feedback guys, all of this was sweet info and all that.
The pain is coming from the lower left under the patella, being right under the patella too.
As far as form, always thought I was doing it right, could be wrong though... my last reps do get a big shaky though and I don't usually have a spotter, so the instability could've possibly got me.

-pilar its good to know someone that transitioned from wraps to without them. I feel more secure about being flexible with gear rather than "once you start its not the same without it" kind of thing.

-burns Its been recovering slowly the last past week, but yeah, ill go talk a medical professional about it. 

Thanks for the advice everyone else, you guys are sick.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Mar 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You know, the DLB of powerlifting



I'd do her


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You know, the DLB of powerlifting



Funny you say that. My 198 super hero says me and her are the only two who know how to box squat.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Funny you say that. My 198 super hero says me and her are the only two who know how to box squat.


Lol he's kinda right. Your regular squat looks more like a box squat than my box squat ever will.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You know, the DLB of powerlifting



Looks like a full body shot of the Mona Lisa


----------



## Muffy (Nov 23, 2016)

I had issues with my knees and I wasn't even lifting heavy....which is weird because when I was lifting heavy a few years back...no issue...now that I got back into it I really fuked my knees probably from bad form...but...there's a but...when I went to the Chiro he said I had weak glutes and hammies...which I thought strange cuz I have a big butt...anyway...my glutes were weak n something to do with my knee muscle being pulled as compensation for the weak area...as ur glutes and hammies shud be equivalent or stronger than ur quads...that's wat the dr.told me...I couldn't even sit to take a shit without my knees hurting...so I rested up didn't fuk with them for 3-4 weeks and I focused on glutes and hammies like glutes bridges...donkey kicks....hip thrusts..it killed me to see others do squats but now I'm doing box squats and my knees are almost brand new again....so I would say take a break....do lots of stretching too....stretch them hips....and then slowly rehabilitate ur knees back to normal


----------

